# Floating Betta Log - 3 in. x 2 12 in.



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting Neekis a Floating Betta Log - 3 in. x 2 12 in. diameter, which I saw on Amazon. Since I only have a 1-1/2 gal tank at this time, do you think that the tank is too small for it? Does anyone else have one of these?

Thanks much!

It can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/Floating-Betta-Log-diameter/dp/B0027ITKBS/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_c


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I dont have one but if that doesn't work, try the betta leaf hammock. It has a soction cup on it. Try googling it


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I just ordered one of those the other day & should be getting it any time now. I will let you know what I think when it gets here I have a 1 gallon bowl i can compare it to.


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Min, I saw these at the Concord Pet in Middletown. IMO they are a little large for a 1 gallon. I would like to put them im in my 3g and 5g hex but the filters are in the hoods and I feel like they would get in the way. I did purchase the leaf hammock and floating ball with mirror. The one betta ignores the hammock so I am about to move the hammock to another tank. The mirror does provide some entertainment. Please let us know it the log works well in the tank and if your betta likes it.


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! Maybe if the log is a bit large for the tank, we could just put it in for an hour or so at a time. I was also looking at the floating ball mirror and leaf hammock - I'm sure I'll be getting those too. Currently, I just use a hand mirror on the outside of the tank for a minute or two. Can't wait to hear how it works!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

glassmouse said:


> Min, I saw these at the Concord Pet in Middletown. IMO they are a little large for a 1 gallon. I would like to put them im in my 3g and 5g hex but the filters are in the hoods and I feel like they would get in the way. I did purchase the leaf hammock and floating ball with mirror. The one betta ignores the hammock so I am about to move the hammock to another tank. The mirror does provide some entertainment. Please let us know it the log works well in the tank and if your betta likes it.


Figures. I looked all over here in wilm & couldnt find them so I ordered it. I do have the betta hammock & the mirrors & they love it .


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

*Neekis , *

*Got my betta log today . Its def too big for a 1.5 gal tank. It even says on the box use in a min of 2 gal. So far Dexter seems to like it so if u ever get a bigger tank it could def be something to look into.*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> ...and floating ball with mirror.


What's this ball with mirror? Does he play with it?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> What's this ball with mirror? Does he play with it?


My guys luv them :-D
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/Search.php?SearchID=15&DatabaseID=2&ProductCategory=Betta%20Products&Heading=Aquarium&Search.x=24&Search.y=20


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Min said:


> *Neekis , *
> 
> *Got my betta log today . Its def too big for a 1.5 gal tank. It even says on the box use in a min of 2 gal. So far Dexter seems to like it so if u ever get a bigger tank it could def be something to look into.*


Darn  I kind of had a feeling it would be....Can't wait to get a bigger tank! My husband just has to build a place to put it. Hopefully a couple of months and I'll have a bigger tank! Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

neekis said:


> Darn  I kind of had a feeling it would be....Can't wait to get a bigger tank! My husband just has to build a place to put it. Hopefully a couple of months and I'll have a bigger tank! Thanks so much for letting me know.


Mine is 3 gal & it fits fine in it.


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

That's great to know it fits. Do your bettas like it? I've got a scaredy fish. He didn't even like the hammock.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

glassmouse said:


> That's great to know it fits. Do your bettas like it? I've got a scaredy fish. He didn't even like the hammock.


He luvs it! I want to get more for the other guys .


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Min, That's great. I think I'll try one for my other fish that aren't scaredy fish. Your local Concord Pet should be able to get them for you since the Middletown store carries them.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

glassmouse said:


> Min, That's great. I think I'll try one for my other fish that aren't scaredy fish. Your local Concord Pet should be able to get them for you since the Middletown store carries them.


I got the betta hamocks there but havent seen the logs. Will keep checking though since its literally up the street from my house.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

They just got the floating logs in at my PetSmart and I picked one up; I haven't put it in the tank yet, though.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

NOT what I imaged when I heard floating log:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Synthisis said:


> NOT what I imaged when I heard floating log:shock:


lol!!


----------



## jpez0917 (Jul 15, 2009)

Same here. I was about to order the log and hammock from amazon, and then i found them at PetSmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to have to look for those at my Petsmart.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I saw one at PET SUPPLIES PLUS for about $10...


----------



## glassmouse (Feb 17, 2010)

Is Pet Supplies Plus a LPS or online? I paid $13.99 at my LPS.


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Synthisis said:


> NOT what I imaged when I heard floating log:shock:


too funny! I never even thought of that when I typed it! It probably got more people to read the post!:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just bought one of those things. They're kind of expensive.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I might have to get one of those!!!!! They look so cool! I think Jello would love it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I put mine in Merlot's tank. He's not interested.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Julius seems fond of it -- he gets kinda irritated if I move it, like I'm going to take away his best friend or something. I'm waiting to see if Johann (my ADF) ever plays around in/on it.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Dexter is still loving his. as a matter of fact he has left his tail alone ever since putting it in his tank . His tail is starting to grow back real nice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I put it in Morgan's tank and I've seen him go into it but it keeps moving around. lol


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I put it in Morgan's tank and I've seen him go into it but it keeps moving around. lol


 
Yup same here it migrates to the filter out take side of the tank. He seems fine with it there until I try to move it to the other side then he shows his stripes :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a filter but it still keeps moving around.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't have a filter but it still keeps moving around.


if it weren't for the filter/water current I wouldnt care. He doesnt seem to like the current but if the log is there hes fine. Im just trying to give him a calm place to sleep & he seems to keep telling me to back off he likes his log where it is lol  Hey I can take a hint ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! Thats funny!


----------



## eMel (Jul 21, 2009)

I got the three-pack (log, mirror, hammock) and thus far, my little lad has not slept on his hammock. He has, however, taken a keen interest in the floaty mirror. He'll circle and circle it flaring and challenging! The log, well, the log seems to be a shrimp log since one of them likes to hang out in it more than the betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Morgan seems to like swimming in and out of his log. I haven't caught him laying in it yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Morgan loves his log!! lol He swims through it then comes around and goes through it again and again. lol It's so cute and funny!


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

I would love to see pics of him with the log. I can't wait to get a bigger tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just took some pics with my cell phone. They may not come out too clear but I'll try to load them onto my laptop later if I can.


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks - I look forward to seeing them. It's a beautiful day here, so we'll be outside most of the day! Yeah - Spring is here...until the weekend when we are expecting snow again


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ugh! I hope we don't have any more snow here. I'm SICK of it!! lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

im curious to see pic's of that log also, although it would be useless for me since Jasper sleep's in his rock and well Charlie perches behind the heater, so maybe
but I'm curious about that floating mirror, does the betta take more enjoyment in it then just propping a small mirror outside of the tank...


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I will post a pic after I get home from work if no one has beat me to it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine. Morgan loves it. lol Min, go ahead and post yours. My pics are blurry. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-pictures/morgan-his-log-39305/


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok my picS r super blurry but you can at least see the size comparison. This is in a 3 gal tank .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have mine in a 1.5 critter keeper. A little small for a log, I know but Morgan loves swimming in and out of it.


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Min said:


> Ok my picS r super blurry but you can at least see the size comparison. This is in a 3 gal tank .


Very cool! And yeah...that is big! I'm so glad I asked for pics because I didn't realize the length of it. Thanks!!!


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I have mine in a 1.5 critter keeper. A little small for a log, I know but Morgan loves swimming in and out of it.


You talked me into it...I'm going to get one and put it in my 1.5 gal. I'll just have to take out the BIG NEMO statue. I'll just swap it back and forth so my son doesn't get too upset....Unless of course Neekis likes it too much, then I'll find some kind of excuse to keep Nemo out! 

thanks again!!!! :lol:


----------



## neekis (Mar 1, 2010)

Got my log!!! Neekis loves it...and yes, it's a bit large for my 1.5 gal. tank. It only took him a few seconds and he starting swimming through it!!! I was planning on leaving it in for a little while, then taking it out due to its size...but couldn't do it because Neekis loves it too much! (And to think the guy at Petco said bettas don't really care about swimming through things...)

Also got the mirror exercise ball - and yes...he loves that too. I only leave it in for 5 min, then take it out. 

Thanks soo much for posting the pics and all the feedback...I'm so glad I got both of these "toys" for Neekis!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

I put one of these in my Baldwin's 2.5g critter keeper and he LOVES it! He's been swimming through it and resting in it all day.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

How would this fare in a 5 gallon hex? I mean, would it get in the way of the hood/filter/heater? It looks fun!


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

So. I was cleaning my tanks this weekend and I noticed that the first log I got was black/brown & slimy -- I thought it was algae or something, but it was the paint coming off! Not very awesome, especially for a $10 item...


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Eeek! ill def have to keep an eye out for that .


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ouch...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with mine so far but I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are cool. I should get some for my new tanks.


----------

